# Looking for new car for Lux and XL rides.



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

So it seems every Uber driver in my market (Miami/West Palm Beach) has the same friggin car as I do. An Infiniti JX35. Getting bored with mine and want something different. I like the Buick Enclave and Acura suv but they are not on the list for XL and LUX HERE but other drivers seem to use them in different markets. Do vehicle requirements change in different markets?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MDX is luxsuv down here for sure, there is another member here that has the enclave, which should be luxsuv but only has premier on Lyft and couldn't get lux or suv.

I personally think you can at the mininum get lux for the enclave with leather, not sure with suvs.

There are other suvs that get lux because of leather but not luxsuv

And it does change from different markets.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

There's a reason why so many have the jx35/qx60 it gets better gas mileage (2013)than both the acura and Buick, and has a much easier 3rd row access. For Lyft lux it's one of the best cars if you were doing uber black suv I'd recommend something different and bigger as you want to try and stand apart while being a comfortable ride

I have a jx35 also it's a crazy boring car I'd never own it if it wasn't the current perfect work tool. I would go with the enclave over the mdx for ride sharing as the mdx 3rd row is awful much smaller than the jx35 and harder to get into. The mdx also requires premium fuel and you will have issues with an mdx running regular the enclave is regular gas The jx35 recommends premium but doesn't need it. The enclave is know for transmission failure so keep that noted. I think you're making a sideways step with these 2 cars and it really isn't worth it. Theses are by far the most popular cars when it comes to lux as they're the 3 cheapest

If you want to stand out I recommend you look at one of the following 

-Lincoln navigator (mpg is gonna be around 16 for the v8 and 19 on the v6 ecoboost . This car blows away the suburban and escalade when it comes to interior comfort and space. You can use regular gas on the v8 the turbo can get away with regular but I alternated premium and regular tanks 
-Lincoln mkt (also super common but better than the 3 we've been talking about) 
-Mercedes GL350 (2013 or newer or mechanically reliable but do have some small annoying comfort feature failures you're going to save on diesel fuel I've figured I'd save about $150 a month in fuel compared to the jx35 however I'd plan on putting $150 a month aside extra for repairs with this vehicle)

I've been researching cars to buy when I make the move to black and private client rides.. I'm starting out with my jx and my Ford (doesn't qualify for lux but does uber black suv it does) and seeing how it goes if after 4 months I feel like it's worth it to upgrade for private client business I'm. Going with either a 2014 GL350 or 2015 Lincoln Navigator L both can be had under for. Under $30k


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

When I was shopping around the mkt on average felt like the cheapest overall pricewise. It just looks like a disabled penguin to me.

Does anyone have the qx60 hybrid?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> When I was shopping around the mkt on average felt like the cheapest overall pricewise. It just looks like a disabled penguin to me.
> 
> Does anyone have the qx60 hybrid?


Yeah the looks are not very good , I've seen a couple where they have gotten blacked out chrome trim and it makes them look less weird but still not my favorite look but I really enjoy the mkt interior , my other car is an explorer which share a chassis , drive train and have a very similar cockpit . It's a very easy to use interior once you get use to ford sync (203+)

I think the QX60 hybrid might be too expensive for doing this when you compare it to a regular JX35 or QX60 I bought my 2013 AWD JX35 almost medium loaded (which have the less failure prone transmission compared to the 2014-15 QX60 but everything else is the same) for $14k with 100k miles it has 125k miles now after 5 months and has been great . Gas mileage on Regular gas is 22mpg doing Uber if I use ethanol free gas I was getting almost 26mpg . From what I read online you'd probably expect 15% better on the hybrid version (i'm not sure where they mounted the battery I'm guessing they took away the nice large storage cubby under the rear cargo area which is very handy considering these cars have limited cargo capacity) also I find the JX35/qx60 to be very under powered ( I do live in Denver so altitude and mountains are a big deal) the Hybrid 4cyl supercharged is going to be even more underpowered .

EDIT :: I did a vehicle search nationwide and there's a few FWD QX60 hybrids for $20k and a AWD one as low as $21k so maybe I was wrong about price that's not bad for a 3 row suv that qualifies for everything and will get 25mpg . It also recommends regular where as the V6 model recommends premium (I don't use premium as I don't think it's necessary for a car with a 10.1:1 compression ratio) . I also read a motortrend where they said the hybrid felt slower but actually had a a slightly faster 0-60 than the V6 maybe the Hybrid is the way to go


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I was thinking the resale down here would be good as I rarely see a qx60 hybrid and I got a black on black one. But it's not like a Toyota hybrid.

I was curious what others get mpg cause in florida its terrible with the heat


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I was thinking the resale down here would be good as I rarely see a qx60 hybrid and I got a black on black one. But it's not like a Toyota hybrid.
> 
> I was curious what others get mpg cause in florida its terrible with the heat


I don't know about the hybrid but 22 to 26mpg on the V6


----------

